# New Roller



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I just picked up this old mini bike roller.

Cost was cheap, so I got it to modify and restore to life.

Gonna be another fun project to work on while I make some beauty slingshots in the work shop 

So...here is an update on this roller project.

Stripped the paint to bare metal, and repainted.....found a nice Brigs 3HP motor for it.

Still under construction....and waiting for parts to arrive in the mail.

This one is almost done..just waiting for the brake setup.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful canvas...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That is cool!! Got to love the mini bikes ????


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Putting this one on the back burner.

I picked up a Baja Warrior big wheel monster mini 

Gonna get that one going next.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You ever here of "taco Frijoles" minibikes? This kid in the neighborhood has one for sale, looks like it'd be fun...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Reminds me of the doodle bug I had many many years ago...I had a Cushman Eagle & Whizzer ~ I could kick my hind end for getting rid of those units..

Looks like you have a nice project going on~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...I did a little research, & think I might jump on this thing before the weather warms, & he's got more people eyeing it up..I'm still in line for a visit to your neck of the woods come June; if I get this thing, maybe I'll bring it along 

I'd still like to meet you, man...you seem like someone I'd get along well with.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes sir,

we ride mini bikes here in the back field. go carts, wheelers, snowmobiles...

If it has a motor and wheels...we ride it 

I have a nice Manco Thunderbird. Completely restored with many new parts .

It runs and drives excellent.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

These are my finished bikes...so far 

I think I caught the fever of building, restoring the old bikes...some, not so old.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice I had one of those when I was a kid


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

rtaylor129 said:


> Nice I had one of those when I was a kid


Yeah....me too


----------

